# PinkShade’s Storage Clean-out! [CLOSED]



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

So I have a ton of extra stuff that I don’t need and I am horrible at pricing things so I’m just gonna give it away you know 
Everything is on a list so just click the one you’re interested in! ^^


Spoiler: FURNITURE



https://villagerdb.com/user/pinkshade/list/furniture





Spoiler: CLOTHING



no list yet! Sorry!





Spoiler: FLOWERS



Red cosmos x7
Yellow cosmos x6
White cosmos x7
Pink cosmos x1
Orange cosmos x1
Yellow hyacinths x12
Red hyacinths x20
White hyacinths x32
Pink hyacinths x3
Blue hyacinths x4
Yellow mums x2
Red mums x4
White mums x5
Red tulips x14
Black tulips x5
Red windflowers x4
White windflowers x 7
Orange windflowers x6





Spoiler: DIYS



Pan flute x1
Bamboo shoot lamp x1
Bamboo sphere x1
Barrel x1
Bamboo doll x1
Bamboo wand x1


First come first serve! Just tell me what you want here and when I’m ready I’ll ask for your Dodo Code (Delivery is likely best since my islands a mess from all the stuff)
It’s entirely free but if you want to tip I won’t say no lol


Spoiler: TIPS



I‘d love some TBT, IGB, NMT, or something on the list below, but it’s entirely unnecessary. I’m just glad to have it gone lol
https://villagerdb.com/user/pinkshade/list/wishlist


I’ll respond when I can!


Spoiler: THANK YOU



This is just a list of people who decided to tip which is super appreciated! I just wanted to show my gratitude in some way and this is all I can think of at the moment. Thank you all!
Minou (NMT!)
SCORPA15 (Wishlist item!)
applesauc3 (Bells!)
Poppy71 (NMT!)
Elle00 (Items!)
Kirbyz (Wishlist item!)


----------



## Karlexus (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi I’m interested in the public bench and tea set please.


----------



## Poppy71 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi, I’d love the cassette player in black and the rattan end table in brown please.


----------



## Minou (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi! Would love the rattan brown stool and unglazed dish set 
Ty!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jun 13, 2020)

Interested in the kotatsu! Ty!


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi could I get the stadiometer please


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Ready to start delivering! ^^


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 13, 2020)

If available I want the following thank you very much ...
-Cassette Player
-Ironing Board
-Ironwood Table
-lantern gold
-rattan table
-rattan chair
-refrigerator yellow
-tatami bed
-terrarium 
-wooden block stereo
-wooden block table 
Again thank you


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> If available I want the following thank you very much ...
> -Cassette Player
> -Ironing Board
> -Ironwood Table
> ...


I’m doing stuff right now, but I’ll get what I can to you ASAP!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I’m doing stuff right now, but I’ll get what I can to you ASAP!



okie dokie thanks so much


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Added DIYs!
Will update the furniture list as soon as I can! Google thinks I’m trying to hack my own email


----------



## Polilla (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi, may I have the gold lantern please?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Polilla said:


> Hi, may I have the gold lantern please?


Sorry, someone else has reserved it!


----------



## Polilla (Jun 13, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> Sorry, someone else has reserved it!


Ohhh, no problem , thank you so much


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Added flowers! There’s... there’s a lot. Help lol


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 13, 2020)

Edit : oups didn't read correctly sorry >.<


----------



## MangoKid (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m am interested in the Camping cot (snow camo) and Go board and tatami bed please


----------



## sam :) (Jun 13, 2020)

pink lilies and pink windflowers?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

also the rattan chair, end table, and wardrobe


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Contacting you both now!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 13, 2020)

I’d love the lecture hall bench, documents, and the swinging bench please! And if you still have a camping cot one of those!

also if you have any pink/girly clothes!


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi! Feel free to tell me if this is too many haha. Could I have the shell fountain diy, kotatsu, brown rattan archair, brown rattan end table and tea set red if they're available?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Kurokosworth said:


> Hi! Feel free to tell me if this is too many haha. Could I have the shell fountain diy, kotatsu, brown rattan archair, brown rattan end table and tea set red if they're available?


I’ll PM you!


----------



## noobie007 (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy to grab the ff if they are still available:
 Tea Set (Red / Red) 
Rattan End Table (Brown) 
Rattan Armchair (Brown)


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 14, 2020)

Omgosh could I please get that brown rattan end table??


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Open again!
Updated the furniture list!


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi there! Would I be able to grab the succulent plant, wooden block chair, wooden block chest, and the 4 pink mums, please? c:


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Kirbyz said:


> Hi there! Would I be able to grab the succulent plant, wooden block chair, wooden block chest, and the 4 pink mums, please? c:


I’ll PM you!


----------

